# Ouch! My foot!



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

This might be long, bear with me. 

Several weeks ago when I was swimming I kicked the pool filter. HOLY CRAP that hurt!!!! 

Last week I played capture the flag, and when I got home my foot hurt so bad I could barely walk! Same foot, by the way. 

One week later, my foot still hurts when I walk. Not all the time, but specifically when I step like up the stairs, the arch of my foot holding all my weight. 

It hurts!!! My Mom is taking me to the doctor soon. This foot has given me trouble for about three years, from playing softball. I'm only 14!! 

I hope it's not something bad, but I almost do because then they would fix it with more then, "Take an Advil and keep it elevated".

Ugh. I'm too young to be so sore!! My arm also hurts too, but that's because Toby yanked in the reins and I almost fell out of the saddle. 

Ice cream to whoever read that!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmmmm, sounds like the doctor might have to amputate that foot.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha nope!!! I'd rather let my foot hurt all the time!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

waresbear said:


> Hmmmmm, sounds like the doctor might have to amputate that foot.


It may only require removal of the toe nails.


Can I have sprinkles with my ice cream? I have foot pain in one of my feet, I've had x-rays and cortizone shots and nothing... I just live with it, I hope they find a fracture or pinched nerve or something that is fixeable... Foot pain sucks!


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

some injuries especially if ligaments take a really long time to heal. You may just need to give it some rest 

Let us know what the Dr. says.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Farmpony-sprinkles AND whipped cream, with a cherry on top 

Will do, farmchic!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Well....I went to the doctor. My foot has some sort of 'ligament' thing. I don't know...the doctor didn't say. She just said, "wear shoes with firm bottoms" and just the regular, "ice packs and ibuprofen". Yippee.

I also managed to get myself an ear infection. Again.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow, you sound like me... Go in for foot pain, come out with an ear infection 😜😜😜😜!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

They are NOT fun....although luckily I went in the day after I had ear pain. I have trouble with ear infections...I'm pretty sure this is the third one I've had in this ear, and I think I've had two in the other. I had to have tubes twice when I was little.


----------

